# lets see form pictures



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i was bored, so lets see you guys at your best. just a ordinary picture of your form. heres one from like 3 years ago right when i learned BT. with my Hoyt Rintec.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.appeal-democrat.com/sections/article/gallery/?pic=1&id=92960

this pic is a few months old. Now my hair is quite a bit longer, I have two vbars now and I'm shooting a.c.c's with all 3 orange fletchings.


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1280464142554

if you watch this you will notice no anticipation of the shot breaking...... go ahead look for it. Im thinking you will not find it.


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

notice the thumb......


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Archer2023 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1280464142554
> 
> if you watch this you will notice no anticipation of the shot breaking...... go ahead look for it. Im thinking you will not find it.


hey man, nice form and sweet set up 

here is a video of me at vegas

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1231139228779


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

2008 vegas shootoff... look for a blue mach pro... in the PRO CLASS!!!! that was me! video is still up on archeryhistory


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Archer2023 said:


> 2008 vegas shootoff... look for a blue mach pro... in the PRO CLASS!!!! that was me! video is still up on archeryhistory


I thought I recognized you. haha, saw your name in your profile and that rang a bell in my head lol.


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

Summer of 2008 I broke / crushed 5 bones in my wrist / arm in my bow arm.... I had to cut way down on the mass weight on my target bows and it has been kicking my butt ever since. Still trying to get the weight back up to what it use to be but im only just barely over half way there 21 pounds was the magic number. The docs told me to never touch a bow EVER.... so im not complaining. might be a couple more years, but im making my way back.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Archer2023 said:


> Summer of 2008 I broke / crushed 5 bones in my wrist / arm in my bow arm.... I had to cut way down on the mass weight on my target bows and it has been kicking my butt ever since. Still trying to get the weight back up to what it use to be but im only just barely over half way there 21 pounds was the magic number. The docs told me to never touch a bow EVER.... so im not complaining. might be a couple more years, but im making my way back.


21 pounds :mg: that may be more than reo puts on his stabilizer.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

thats one heavy bow dude, i dont think my target setup weighs 10 pounds, haha


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

There are some on my sight. The drawn photos of the bows aren't always the best for form, but I think Black Betty's pics should be close. The "How I shoot" should be a better example.


----------

